# girlfriends ride



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

my girlfriend just picked up this 07 650 Max. it has 55hrs and seems to be in really good shape. oil is clean and looks fresh. it is flashing this code. maintance soon hi rpnr . i know nothing about Can Am's. any idea what rpnr means?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a nice ride, idk what that code means.. But if he did the maintenance himself it will say the maintenance soon until you can take it to the dealer, there is another way but I can't verify if it works yet. Mine hasn't popped up yet to find out


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah thats what i.was thinking. thanks i appreciate it. ill talk to the dealer i guess and figure out how to reset it. maybe disconect the battery for a bit. i had to do that with my former mud pro. but that bike was a cluster $&%@# of a mess.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I saved this from this forum for when mine comes on to try it, I can't guarantee it works but you never know


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i can't remember for sure, but I want to say it only works on the gen 2's. I got that directly from the service manager at my dealer. I know it works for sure on some bikes, just dont remember years.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

It don't hurt to try lol I'm glad you posted it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's ALOT to just clear the code Justin. Chew. Mine I just hold the button while key is off then turn on then back off and code cleared 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok guys, i will try those first. yeah i had to do something weird like that with my artic cat. but nothing could help that bike. reminds me of the nintendo days with up up down down ababba start cheat codes. heheh thanks again. she says that can am has some good power to it, so maybe we will put some 28 " whatevers in place of the 28" mudlites. its already stealth snorkeled ,has rad relocated , and some kind of lift , dont see any brackets though. not much for me to mess with hehehe. thanks again for the help.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

or maybe just leave the code on.... she probably be texting anyway while riding and wont pay attention to it anyhow.. :flames:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

If it's running fine no power issues, it's not gonna hurt anything and some dealers suck! And wanna charge you just to hook it up to clear the code.. I love my 650 she will enjoy it and that's funny bout the textin thing


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, its probably not an issue with the bike, just a reminder popping up. You could call your local dealer and tell them about it and see if they will charge you for removing it- and at the same time she could get her name put on the "hello message" on the bike since it is now hers and not the previous owner's bike (not sure if the 07's even have this message; I've only owned the 09+).

Just my .02:33:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It won't hurt it in any way to leave the message flashing...its a pre-programmed reminder. My dealer charges a hefty amount to just hook up BUDS, but the service manager told me to simply walk out in the shop and hand the mechanic $20 and he would hook it up and reset any codes and change my greeting as well.... He said they only charge big money if they have to make out a ticket lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Does it only display the message when you initially turn the key on? 

The only way to reset the maintenance light on many hams is to have the dealer plug it in to their BUDS software & reset it. Unhooking the battery will not clear it, the above method works on some machines(I believe newer models, maybe G2's only as filthy noted) but does not on my '11 max(I tried it mulitple times & am certain I was doing it smoothly per sequence). 

The "Hi rpnr" might be something the dealer programmed it to say for the previous owner on the start-up screen, again something they can do/change with the BUDS software. - For instance, mine scrolls "Whats up JP" every time I turn the key on. If it has a hit a maintenance interval it first scrolls "Maintainance Required" then scrolls "Whats up JP".


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

The "hi rprn" must be the previous dudes initials. My Can-am dealer charges $20 to reset the message After a oil change. But I think I might have had it done once since I bought it. It goes away after starting it. I don't even notice it any more.
As far as trying to remove it yourself don't get your hopes up, I believe that works only for the gen2 machines.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

so what your sayn is the bike says hello to you. makes a strkng bond between man and machine. hehe ill pass that along to her. God knows what she will have it say.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

wideawakejake said:


> so what your sayn is the bike says hello to you. makes a strkng bond between man and machine. hehe ill pass that along to her. God knows what she will have it say.


correct lol

them pictures are huge... thats the first time i have ever uploaded thru tapatalk i guess "big" is really big lol


----------

